# شوية نكت بايخة



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

محشش و ارنب

فيه محشش سألوه: كيف تصيد الارنب؟... قال اتخبى تحت شجرة وأقلد صوت الجزر 



 محشش ذكي
محشش سألوه: شو أحلى موقف بحياتك؟... قال: موقف الباصات 


وحده راحت المطعم قالت لزوجها: ما بعرف ليش حاسه اليوم بدفئ غريب في صدري وأنا معك.. قال لها زوجها: بكفي حكي وأرفعي صدرك من صحن الشوربه !!! 


دكتور أسنان اشترى عود قصب لقاه مسوس حشاه 


 	 النوم على السرير الفوقاني
حسنين بيقول لصاحبه : والله ماعرفت طعم النوم امبارح صاحبه : ليه ؟ حسنين : اصلي كنت نايم في السرير الفوقاني صاحبه: وماعرفتش تبدل حسنين : لا. ماكانش في حد في السرير التحتاني عشان ابدل معاه 

واحد اهبل بتمعّن بعقد زواجه.. قالتله مرته مالك؟ قالها بدور ع تاريخ إنتهاء العقد!!! 


 	 غبي مشتهي لبن!
غبي مشتهي لبن راح للثلاجه لقي تاريخ اللبن منتهي قام زوّر التاريخ وشربه!! 

 	 مش مصدقني؟؟؟؟
واحد غبي راح للدكتور قالو يادكتور أنا تعبان وعندي سخونية وصداع وأنفلونزا..!! الدكتور قالو أقلع عشان اكشف عليك ... قالو الغبي انت مش مصدقني يادكتور؟!!


 	 وينك يا حبيبيييي!!!
مرة واحد توأم شاف اخوه، قال له انت فين من الصبح مش بالدار يخرب شكلك، امي خلتني اتحمم مرتين!!!


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2010)

> مش مصدقني؟؟؟؟
> واحد غبي راح للدكتور قالو يادكتور أنا تعبان وعندي سخونية وصداع وأنفلونزا..!! الدكتور قالو أقلع عشان اكشف عليك ... قالو الغبي انت مش مصدقني يادكتور؟!!
> 
> 
> ...





> ​




لالا مش بايخيين

حلوين كليموووووووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووورة يا تاسوني 

الك ولتشجيعك

الرب يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه حلوة بتاعت مش مصدقنى جاى يرخم على الدكتور هههههههههه
ثانكس كليموووو​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (30 أبريل 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه 

يعني بتعرف تجيب نكت حلوه يا كليمو امال مش راضي تسمعني النكت دي ليه في لعبه اللي يوصل ليوم الجمعه يقول نكته ههههههههههههههه طيب انا هستلمك


----------



## ارووجة (1 مايو 2010)

ههههههه حلوين
شكرا الك


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
مشكورة يا كوكى

الرب يباركك*


----------



## meero (2 مايو 2010)

هههههههه
حلوين ياكليمو خالص


----------



## twety (2 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههه
لا بجد حلوين

منتظرين المزيد 
وكمان موضوع نكت شد الحبل
لا تنسى ههههههه
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مايو 2010)

النوم على السرير الفوقاني
 حسنين بيقول لصاحبه : والله ماعرفت طعم النوم امبارح صاحبه : ليه ؟ حسنين : اصلي كنت نايم في السرير الفوقاني صاحبه: وماعرفتش تبدل حسنين : لا. ماكانش في حد في السرير التحتاني عشان ابدل معاه 

هههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى يا كليمو
دول بايخين برضه 
امال الحلوين عندك يبقوا ايه
شكرا لك كتير​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه
 بجد حلوين اووى
 شكرا كليمووووو
*​


----------



## *koki* (2 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين اووووووووى


----------



## loly80 (2 مايو 2010)

اية  دة كلة دة

ما نت شلطر بجد عجبوني بجد خالصصصصصصص

والاخيرة بجد جميلةةةةةةةة

انتظررررررررررررررررررررررر 


المقلب الجدددددددددددديددددددد

شوفت ادعيلي بطلع مواهبببببببببب

مدفوننننننننة

اجرتنا علي ربنا بقيييييييييييي

هههههههههههههههههه


تسلممممممممممم خايييييييييييي


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (3 مايو 2010)

حلوين اووووووووووووى يا كليمو

اية النكت الجامدة دى

ميرسى لتعبك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2010)

غبي مشتهي لبن!
غبي مشتهي لبن راح للثلاجه لقي تاريخ اللبن منتهي قام زوّر التاريخ وشربه!! 





رووووعه جدا شكرا ليكم يا غاالى ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

*روماني زكريا


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

*اروويجة

شكرا اختي لمرورك*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

*ميرووووووووووووووو

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك
*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

*ميرووووووووووووووو

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك
[/b

]*


----------



## besm alslib (5 مايو 2010)

مش  مصدقني؟؟؟؟
 واحد غبي راح للدكتور قالو يادكتور أنا تعبان وعندي سخونية وصداع  وأنفلونزا..!! الدكتور قالو أقلع عشان اكشف عليك ... قالو الغبي انت مش  مصدقني يادكتور؟!!



*تحفه تحفه يعني مش اي كلام ههههههههههه*


*على فكره كلهم حلوين مش بايخين *

*شكرا على النكت كتير مهضومين *​


----------



## solofanty (5 مايو 2010)

فيه محشش سألوه: كيف تصيد الارنب؟... قال اتخبى تحت شجرة وأقلد صوت الجزر

جامده دى

ميرسى ليك


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههه
> لا بجد حلوين
> 
> منتظرين المزيد
> ...





اوكى مش ناسيين

يلى بقى نتعاقب ونيجي

ننزل نكت

هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

ديدي عدلي

هههههههههههه

طيب ها نجيب الحلوين

تبقي زورينا

هههههههههه


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (5 مايو 2010)

حلوين خالص

مرسي ليك


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

hero mena gerges

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

لولي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة بسم الصليب

الرب يبارك فيكي*


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

*اخي النهيسى

شكراً لمرورك العطر

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)

*besm alslib

ههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا بسم الصليب

كويس عجبوكي*


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوين قوي 
هي نكت رخمه بس حلوه
غبي مشتهي لبن!
غبي مشتهي لبن راح للثلاجه لقي تاريخ اللبن منتهي قام زوّر التاريخ وشربه!!


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2010)

solofanty

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك


----------

